# Second Layer



## oliveryochest (Oct 22, 2009)

depends on what temps you ride in.
I ride in -10C - -30C weather, so the second layer for me is a high quality fleece garmet.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

For a mid layer you should look at synthetic or merino. I have a lightweight fleece. 

A basic rule is to never wear cotton (hoody) if you are wanting to stay dry/warm. I will wear a base and hoody once it starts to warm up though, because then I don't have to worry about freezing my ass off.

My mid layer right now is an arcteryx covert fleece. Expensive shit but very well worth it.


----------



## milner_7 (Feb 14, 2009)

UA Cold Gear Hoodie is what I wear. Its not cotton and is very warm with a base layer either UA or HH. Just stay away from Cotton.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2009)

I am usually fine in a patagonia #3 baselayer and my lightly insulated jacket, but for really cold days, I drop to a patagonia #1 or #2 baselayer (thinner) and add this new bad boy r1 hooded fleece, the hood fits under my helmet and covers part of my face.
I am pretty much a patagonia whore when it comes to baselayers and fleeces


----------

